# Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)



## E-I-S (25. Januar 2014)

*Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Hi Zsammen,

leider möcht ich mein grad erst erworbenes Notebook wieder zurückgeben.
Der Lüfter dreht schon im Ruhezustand so dermaßen auf, ist nicht wirklich zu ertragen.
Daher muss nun ein Ersatz her.
Suche also ein Notebook mit nem i7 (gern i7-4700qm) oder ein kraftvoller i7 DualCore. (gibts beim i5 was brauchbares von der Leistung her ?)
Ram sollten 8Gb minimum, lieber aber 16Gb sein.
Grafik 2GB Ram minimum.Irgendwas brauchbares von Geforce eben.
Betriebssystem Win7
HDD und SSD oder nur eine große SSD wäre toll, wobei auch nur eine HDD ausreichen würde.
Kein Spiegeldisplay.
Bitte kein Touchdisplay 
Preislich 1000-1400,-€.
Nun zum komplizierten Teil : am liebsten nicht größer als 14". (15,6" würde evtl. okay sein, wenn wirklich alles mega stimmt - Preis-Hardware, BS, etc)
Akkulaufzeit - je länger desto besser natürlich 

Vielleicht hat ja der Eine oder Andere von Euch ja noch nen Tip für mich.
Danke


----------



## _chiller_ (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Ich gehe mal davon aus das dein altes Notebook auch 14 Zoll hatte? Dann ist das auch kein Wunder das es so laut ist, die potente Hardware will ja auch gekühlt werden und bei nem 14 Zoll Notebook ist da nicht viel Platz.

Ich würde dieses Notebook empfehlen:
MSI GE60H-i765M2811B (0016GC-SKU12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Research (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P703 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")

Oder ein kleineres Modell.


Was hattest du vorher?


----------



## iTzZent (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

MEDION ERAZER X6825 Notebook 15,6"/39,6cm i7 750GB 128GB SSD 16GB Blu-Ray | eBay

Intel® Core(TM) i7-3630QM Prozessor,  Windows 8, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 680M DirectX® 11 Grafik, 750 GB  Festplatte, 128 GB SSD, 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher, Blu-ray Laufwerk, USB  3.0, Dolby Home Theater® v4, 39,6 cm/15,6'' mattes Full-HD Display,  kostenloses Update auf Windows 8.1 verfügbar
*999,-

*Da gibt es aktuell nichts schnelleres für das Geld. Für 100Euro kauft man sich denn noch das Backlight Keyboard: Tastatur MSI MS-16F3, MS-16F32 MS-16F33 MS-1762 MS-17625 MS-17626 keyboard | eBay dann ist das Gerät perfekt.

Ein leises Gamingnotebook wirst du aber nicht finden.... wer mit Notebooks spielen will, muss damit leben, das die Gerät deutlich lauter sind wie "normale" Notebooks. Sicherlich drosselt sich die Hardware im Officemodus, aber der Lüfter, welcher ja nunmal eine gewisse Grösse haben muss, da er ne Menge Hardware kühlen muss, dreht halt trotzdem... da er halt so überdimensioniert ist, wird es halt bei Gamingnotebooks selbst im Officemodus ein wenig lauter.

Einzig und alleine Asus hat dieses Problem in den Griff bekommen.... deren Geräte sind im Idle lautlos-leise und unter Last drehen sie nur minimal auf... Dafür kosten sie auch dem entsprechend viel. Als 14" und als 15.6" gibt es da aber auch von Asus nichts aktuelles bzw schnelles. Und als 17.3" Version wäre dir das Gerät 1. zu gross und 2. zu teuer: ASUS G750JX-T4167H (90NB00N1-M01830) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Research (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Mit Verlaub, die Schenker Kühlungen sind nicht kleiner. Wenn nicht sogar größer.


----------



## stadler5 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Aber gerade die Clevo Notebooks sind sehr Laut und haben auch viele Probleme mit ungleichem Lauf der Lüfter da diese ständig auch ohne Last hochdrehen und wieder runter drehen u.s.w oder nach spielen nicht mehr langsamer werden und auf 100% drehen.

Da sind die MSI NB`s schon um weiten besser.


----------



## Abductee (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Welche Clevos meinst du genau die laut sein sollen?
Ich hatte ein P370EM und das war von der Temperatur/Lautstärke super.
Allerdings hab ich nach dem Erhalt vom Gerät gleich ein Bios-Update durchgeführt.

Das Kühlerdesign ist im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz super.
Wenn mal etwas nicht passt gibts meistens auf der Herstellerseite ein neues Bios.
Treibertechnisch ist die Marke sowieso genial, da gibts einfach keine Probleme.


----------



## Alex555 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Die leisesten Gaming Notebooks sind die ASUS Rog Notebooks, die gibt es aber zum einen nur in 17 Zoll (leider, früher hatten sie auch 15 Zöller), und sind teurer als die Konkurrenz. 
"Grafik - irgendwas brauchbares von GeForce??" - AMD baut genau so gute Grafikkarten wie Nvidia auch, sie bieten kein Optimus, du zahlst aber auch ca. 200€ weniger dafür... 
Eine HD 8970M ist nur minimal langsamer als eine 780M, es fehlen lediglich 2 Sachen: Optimus und den preisbedingten Herzinfarkt


----------



## Abductee (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Beim Optimus muss man aber dazusagen, das funktioniert halbwegs.
Ich kenn den aktuellen Stand von AMD`s Enduro nicht, bis vor einem Jahr war das aber eine Katastrophe.


----------



## E-I-S (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Hi,

es handelte sich um ein nexoc g302. SOll ja nahezu das gleiche sein wie Clevo und Schenker etc.
Ein bischen Lüfterbetrieb wäre ja noch zu ertragen, wenn er richtig arbeitet, z.B. Rendert, darf er auch schon laut drehen.
Der hat jedoch schon im Idle ohne Sinn und Verstand hochgepustet. Mal mehr mal weniger.Obwohl keine Anforderungen anihn gestellt wurden.
Ich habe genau 5 MInuten benötigt um festzustellen, dass das so nicht ganz orginal sein kann.
Vielleicht lags ja wirklich am 13,3" Gehäuse, kein Plan.
Mit einem MSI hatte ich auch schon geliebäugelt. Fand das PreisLeistung bisher super, wobei die Akkulaufzeit unter den meisten mit am schlechtesten angezeigt wird.
Auch ein Lenovo war mal angedacht. Gibt ja neben dem teurem THinkpad auch das IdeaPad in verschiedenen Ausführungen. 
Fakt ist, dass ich nun 14 oder gar 15,6" Notebooks suchen werden.
Das Medion Razer ist garnicht mal so schlecht, wobei ich über den i7-3630qm von dem verlinkten Angebot nicht wirklich was finden konnte (Prozessorliste Notebook - Intel*-*Mobile Notebookprozessoren der Firma Intel*-*PC-Erfahrung.de
Ist nicht wirklich einfach sein Geld an den Mann zu bekommen


----------



## iTzZent (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Du wundest dich, warum ein 13.3" Gerät mit potenter Hardware laut wird ? Es gibt kein Gerät dieser Grösser mit solch einer Leistung, welches leise agiert... Und ja, es ist ein Clevo Barebone... 
Hier ein Testbericht... sowas sollte man schon vor dem Kauf solch einen Notebooks lesen ! : Test One K33-3E (Clevo W230ST Barebone) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Und das Clevo Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerungen hat, ist auch kein Geheimniss... 

Und was der MSI Barebone angeht... die haben deutlich über 3h Akkulaufleistung, die aktuellen Geräte haben sogar 5h.

Was willst du denn zum i7-3630QM wissen ? Es ist einer der besten Prozessoren der Ivy Bridge Serie und ist kaum langsamer wie die aktuellen Haswell CPU´s, bei gleichem Takt.

Beim X6825 würde ich aber nicht mehr lange überlegen. Das sind nur noch Restposten.... das wird es nicht mehr lange geben, gerade bei dem Kampfpreis !


----------



## Diaflolo97 (27. Januar 2014)

Der i7-3630QM ist taktgleich mit dem i7-4700MQ; also max. 10% langsamer. Cache und Turbo bleibt alles gleich.


----------



## E-I-S (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Ob das Razer nun ausläuft oder nicht...bei der Neuanschaffung eines Notebooks warte ich erstmal die "Retour-Abwicklung" des Nexoc ab...
SO einfach noch nen Tausender irgendwo hin überweisen zählt nicht zu meinen Stärken. ALso, erstmal Kohle zurück, dann gehts weiter.
Habe auch schon DualCore´s in Betracht gezogen.
So einen z.B. : GAMER LENOVO Y510P ~ 16GB RAM ~ 1000GB ~ WINDOWS 7 PRO ~ 2GB NVIDIA GT 755M | eBay
Klingt jedenfalls alles ziemlich super von den Eckdaten...


----------



## iTzZent (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Jop, klingt super, ist aber Schrott...

Auch das Gerät lässt sich nicht reinigen. Nach ca. einem Jahr wird es denn unerträglich laut und sehr warm, da die Heatpipelamellen nicht gereinigt werden können. Auch die Ersatzteilversorgung, wie z.B. die 2. Grafikkarte, ist bei Lenovo sehr schleppend. Das Gerät ist mittlerweile das 3. dieser "SLI" Generation... weder die GT650M, noch die GT750M konnten von Lenovo geliefert werden.

Und dann auch noch fast 1000Euro dafür ausgeben... Wahnsinn ! Das Gerät kostet gerademal 749,- in einer recht ähnlichen Ausstattung...

Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p, Core i5-4200M, 8GB RAM, 1TB (59400125) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4200M, 2x 2.50GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 1TB SSHD (8GB SSD-Cache) • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL •  Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GT 755M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080,  glare • Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN  802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth • Cardreader: 6in1 • Webcam: 1.0 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen, 6700mAh • Gewicht:  2.70kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock, beleuchtete Tastatur •  Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre

nur das hier "nur" 8GB vorhanden, denn kein Mensch braucht 16GB Ram. Des weiteren fehlt hier Windows 7, aber hey... das kostet 30-40Euro bei Ebay....

Wenn du das Geld wieder hast, melde dich einfach nochmal. Dann finden wir schon das passende Gerät für dich... aber bitte nicht einfach loskaufen ! Frage entweder hier oder bei Computerbase... Da wirst du mich denn auch antreffen, nur das ich da schon bei weitem länger aktiv im Notebookforum unterwegs bin (über 11000 Beiträge....).


Du kannst dich ja auch mal mit dem Thema eGPU beschäftigen... dann kannst du dir nämlich ein leises Officenotebook zum surfen kaufen und dort denn eine externe Grafikkarte anschliessen, mit der du denn auf dem internen Display problemlos aktuelle Spiele geniessen kannst. Mehr zu diesem Thema findest du hier: Erfahrungsbericht [eGPU] externe Grafikkarte für das Notebook - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Lyph (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Würde dir auch das Y510p empfehlen. Bin damit sehr zufrieden, gerade die Geräuschkulisse ist echt niedrig.

iTzZent übertreibt mMn ein wenig. Natürlich wäre eine Wartungsklappe ganz nett, aber auch ohne ist das Notebook keineswegs Schrott.

Wenn du Angst vor Verstaubung hast kannst du dir ja ein wenig Zeit nehmen und das Gehäuse aufschrauben. Man kann das Y510 bis auf die letzte Komponente auseinanderbauen.

Man kann auch das Lenovo Energy Management Tool ab und zu verwenden, das eine Funktion namens "Staubentfernung" hat. Dann dreht der Lüfter eine Zeit lang auf 100% auf.

Die schlechte Lieferbarkeit von den Ultrabay-Grafikkarten empfinde ich selbst auch als kein großes Manko. Willst du ein SLI-Notebook greifst du direkt zum SLI-Modell.


----------



## iTzZent (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Das Tool "Staubentfernung" sorgt nur für eine schnelle Drehzahl des Lüfters.... der Staub aus den Heatpipelamellen zieht das Tool aber nicht raus. Das Tool ist somit total unnütz.

Das zerlegen von einem Notebook traut sich nicht jeder zu, deswegen erwähne ich dies extra als Negativpunkt, denn sowas ist ein NoGo für mich bei einem Notebook, gerade in der Leistungsklasse. Ich habe selber schon das Y500p (GT650M SLI) auf meinem Tisch zur Wartung gehabt... nach einem Jahr waren die Lamellen schon sowas von zugefressen vom Staub. Dazu kam aber auch noch das Problem, das mein Kunde vor dem Gerät geraucht hat... das macht das Problem nämlich noch schlimmer, denn dann klebt der Staub richtig fest.

SLI ist auch der totaler Lacher bei dem Gerät. Sicherlich stehen da mehr FPS auf dem Display, aber es ruckelt wie Sau, dank Mircoruckler. Selbst Notebookcheck empfiehlt die GTX770M, obwohl sie weniger FPS abliefert wie 2xGT755M, da das Bild einfach nicht flüssig "wirkt". Dazu kommt noch die fehlende Optimusfunktion, wenn SLI verwendet wird... sowas geht bei einem aktuellen Gerät nun wirklich nicht mehr....

Es gibt halt bei weitem bessere Alternativen, wo man sich all diesen Stress sparen kann. Aber man kann sich solch ein Gerät auch schön reden... Ich bin halt der Meinung, lieber gleich was anständiges Kaufen.

Sicherlich lernt Lenovo langsam dazu. Sie haben ja nun endlich auch ein mattes Display verbaut (das Y500p hatte noch ein glänzendes Display). Lenovo selber ist auch noch nicht so lange im "Gamingnotebook" Geschäft. In Sachen Business Notebooks wissen sie, wie es richtig geht (aber auch nur, wenn es Thinkpad T/W oder X Serie ist), denn da haben sie damals die Notebookschiene von IBM gekauft.... leider. Denn durch den Kauf von Lenovo hat die Qualität der Thinkpad´s leider auch massiv nachgelassen.

btw: Lenovo hat 2011 Medion aufgekauft. Seit dem ging es in etwa auch mit den Gamingnotebooks von Lenovo los... (die Y5** Serie hat das Licht der Welt erblickt ).


----------



## Lyph (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Ein perfektes Notebook gibt es sowieso nicht. Jedes hat so seine Nachteile. Man muss nur abwägen mit welchen Nachteilen man leben kann und mit welchen nicht.

Hatte selber länger im 800 bis 1400€ Preissegment nach einem passenden Notebook gesucht und für mich persönlich bot das Lenovo Y510p das rundeste Gesamtpaket.

Würde es auch weniger als Gaming-Notebook betiteln. Glaube Multimedia-Notebook mit potenter Grafikkarte trifft es eher. 

Jedoch ist dein Kritikpunkt mit der fehlenden Wartungsklappe natürlich berechtigt. Auch entfernt das Aufdrehen des Lüfters natürlich nicht sämtlichen Staub, 
jedoch sorgt es für ein Verzögerungen der Verstaubung da der Lüfter ja mehr oder weniger die größte Stelle ist in der Staub ins Innere eindringt.


----------



## E-I-S (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*



Lyph schrieb:


> Ein perfektes Notebook gibt es sowieso nicht. Jedes hat so seine Nachteile. Man muss nur abwägen mit welchen Nachteilen man leben kann und mit welchen nicht.
> 
> Hatte selber länger im 800 bis 1400€ Preissegment nach einem passenden Notebook gesucht und für mich persönlich bot das Lenovo Y510p das rundeste Gesamtpaket.
> 
> ...


 
Das klingt doch mal gut, was du schreibst. Ein GamingNotebook suche ich ja auch nicht. Ein potentes MultimediaBook zum bearbeiten von Fotos und Full HD VideoMaterial wird benötigt. Dazu muss eben eine Grafikkarte mit Leistung her. Nunja, die gibt es eben meist im GamingBereich   Das IdeaPad behalte ich jedenfalls im Auge.
Von externen Grafikkarten halte ich (für meine Zwecke) nichts. Dafür muss ich mir dann kein Notebook anschaffen, wenn da noch son Gebimsel dranhängt.
Wielang läuft denn dein Lenovo unter Last ? Bei unserem Netbook konnten wir ein stärkeren Akku dazu kaufen. 
Gibt es überhaupt Notebooks wo stärkere Akkus erhältlich sind ? Vielleicht sogar die Lenovos ? (konnte bisher leider nichts finden)
WOzu soll denn eine Wartungsklappe dienen ? Nur zum sauber machen ? Also entstauben ? 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch:
Welche Grafikkarte bietet die beste Leistung, beim geringsten Stromverbrauch ? Gibt es da ein Modell, was einen guten RUf hat oder ist es im Prinzip Egal, da die UNterschiede zu klein sind ?

Vielen Dank erstmal


----------



## iTzZent (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Die Wartungsklappe beim Y510p fehlt nicht, sie ist vorhanden. Nur muss das Gerät dennoch zerlegen, um an den Lüfter ranzukommen. Recht komische Konstruktion.

Hier noch eine Alternative für dich: 
Samsung ATIV Book 8 - 870Z5E, Core i7-3635QM, 8GB RAM, 1TB, Radeon HD 8870M, Windows 8, silber (NP870Z5E-X04DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-3635QM, 4x 2.40GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 1TB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: N/A • Grafik: AMD Radeon HD  8870M, 2GB GDDR5, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080, non-glare • Anschlüsse: 2x  USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0  • Cardreader: 3in1 (SD/SDHC/SDXC) • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: Windows 8 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen • Gewicht: 2.40kg •  Besonderheiten: beleuchtete Tastatur, Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie:  zwei Jahre
*1044,-

*- leicht
- leise
- angenehm schnell
- satte Akkulaufzeit
- angenehmes Display
- Testbericht vom baugleichen Model: Test Samsung Serie 7 Chronos 770Z5E-S01DE Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
- das Gerät gibt es auch noch mit Haswell i5 + GT750M für das gleiche Geld oder mit Haswell i7 + GT750M für 1152,-. Empfehlen würde ich aber die Ivy Bridge Version + HD8870M, wenn die Leistung benötigt wird.

Das wäre eigentlich genau das Gerät, was du suchst.


----------



## E-I-S (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Hey ItzZent,

das Samsung klingt spannend. Hat ja viele gute Kritiken erhalten von den Käufern.
Vielleicht würden 8GB ja auch ausreichen. 
Dort ist ja nun Win8 drauf. Nun zum Problem - möcht gern Win7.
Hatte bereits mal versucht auf nem FreeDos Win7 von einem bootfähigen UsbStick zu installieren.
Es scheiterte schon beim herstellen des bootfähigen Sticks. Hatte 2 verschiedene UsbSticks versucht. (mit dem Microsoft DVDtoUSB tool oder wie das heisst). Es klappte einfach nicht. Da ich nun die orginal Win7 DVD zuhause habe hatte ich natürlich nach dem Scheitern auf ein DVD Laufwerk gehofft. Zudem musste ich oft davon im Netz lesen, dass nicht jeder Notebookhersteller Treiber auch für ältere Betriebssysteme zur Verfügung stellt.
Möchte halt ungern mit einem Notebook daheim sitzen, wo ich einfach nicht das BS meiner Wahl drauf kriege (und zwar so, dass es sauber installiert ist).
Die Akkulaufzeit macht richtig Lust auf das Samsung. Auch das gebürstete Alu. Von der Ati...mmmhh, dachte immer, dass die wesentlich langsamer sind als Nvidia. Vielleicht ja aber trotzdem noch total ausreichend...Spielen will ich ja nicht.


----------



## iTzZent (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Erkläre doch erstmal, warum du unbedingt Windows 7 haben willst...

Man bekommt übrigens auf jedes Notebook Windows 7 installiert. Man muss UEFI auf Legacy stellen und Secure Boot deaktivieren... dann funktioniert Windows 7 tadellos.

Du willst nicht spielen, kaufst dir aber ein kleines Gamingnotebook, welches nur wegen der Gaminghardware so dick, schwer, laut und heiss ist... ? Das muss ich nicht verstehen.

Und nein, AMD ist nicht wesentlich langsamer als Nvidia. Auch AMD hat ein paar interessante Grafikkarten im Angebot, nur halt nicht so viele wie Nvidia. Die HD8870M entspricht in etwa einer GTX760M.

Wenn du nicht spielen willst, schau dir mal folgendes Gerät an:
Samsung ATIV Book 9 - 900X3G, Core i5-4200U, 8GB RAM, 128GB SSD (NP900X3G-K02DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4200U, 2x 1.60GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 128GB SSD • optisches Laufwerk: N/A • Grafik: Intel HD  Graphics 4400 (IGP), Micro HDMI • Display: 13.3", 1920x1080, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 1x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN  802.11a/b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 4in1 (SD/SDHC/SDXC/MMC) •  Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 64bit • Akku:  Li-Ionen, 4 Zellen • Gewicht: 1.13kg • Besonderheiten: beleuchtete  Tastatur • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*984,-


*


----------



## E-I-S (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Win7 ist mein Wunsch. Win8 gefällt mir nicht. Diskussionen ob nun 8 besser oder schlechter ist, möchte ich nicht führen, da es immer im Auge des Betrachters liegt, wer was nun besser findet.Ich möchte Win7 weder hervorheben noch Win8 schlecht machen.
Mein Wunsch ist und bleibt Win7. 
Spielen möchte ich nicht, nein. Es geht mir eher um Videoschnitt. Da die Gamingnotebooks alle potente Grafikkarten bieten, habe ich eben in dieser Sparte gesucht. AVCHD Full HD Material benötigt eben schon potente Hardware, wenn das bearbeiten und Rendern einigermaßen von statten gehen soll. Daher auch die 16GB Ram, was ein "Möchte" und kein "Muss" ist.
Das Ativbook 9 ist leider von der Grafik zu klein dimensioniert denke ich. Das Videoschnittprogramm nutzt beim rendern die GPU mit. 2Gb GPU daher minimum.
Ich muss aber sagen, dass AtivBook 8 sagt mir eigentlich sehr zu, zudem man da noch eine SSD verbauen könnte.
Wäre da nur nicht das (für mich) komplizierte draufspielen von Win7. Habe schon an ein externes DVD Laufwerk nachgedacht.
Nur erkennt das Notebook ein externes DVD Laufwerk denn überhaupt, so dass man davon mit DVD booten könnte und Win7 installieren könnte ? 
Danke


----------



## iTzZent (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Ich verstehe nach wie vor dein Problem nicht... 

Windows 7 auf UEFI-PC installieren - com!-Magazin
Installation von Windows im UEFI-Modus
Windows 7 unter EFI-BIOS installieren


----------



## E-I-S (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Nunja, mein Problem ist, dass mein Können im Bereich der Computertechnik begrenzt ist.
Wenn ein Programm, dass dazu dient ein BS auf USB Stick bootfähig zu machen nicht funktioniert, dann bin ich aufgeschmissen und ein Notebook ohne DVD-Laufwerk bietet eben nur die Möglichkeit  das BS per SD Karte oder USB Stick zu installieren.
Würde ja das Ativ 8 nehmen - nur leider klappte es mit dem bootfähigen USB Stick nicht, wie ich bereits geschrieben habe.
Daher am liebsten Win7 vorinstalliert oder eben DVD Laufwerk, was natürlich schade ist, da das Ativ 8 ansonsten cool ist.


----------



## iTzZent (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Hast die Links eigentlich angeklickt... wohl nicht...

Es liegt nicht an dem Programm, welches den Stick erstellt, es liegt am Bios des Gerätes. Dort muss man 2 Einstellungen verändert, dann kannst du auch problemlos Windows 7 installieren, egal ob von DVD oder von USB....  Es muss natürlich auch ein bootfähiges Image von Windows 7 sein, denn diese Images gibt es als bootable und non-bootable...


----------



## Alex555 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*



E-I-S schrieb:


> Nunja, mein Problem ist, dass mein Können im Bereich der Computertechnik begrenzt ist.
> Wenn ein Programm, dass dazu dient ein BS auf USB Stick bootfähig zu machen nicht funktioniert, dann bin ich aufgeschmissen und ein Notebook ohne DVD-Laufwerk bietet eben nur die Möglichkeit  das BS per SD Karte oder USB Stick zu installieren.
> Würde ja das Ativ 8 nehmen - nur leider klappte es mit dem bootfähigen USB Stick nicht, wie ich bereits geschrieben habe.
> Daher am liebsten Win7 vorinstalliert oder eben DVD Laufwerk, was natürlich schade ist, da das Ativ 8 ansonsten cool ist.


 
Externes DVD Laufwerk. Kostet ca. 30€. 
Und ich habs auch schon hinbekommen, einfach einen Guide aus dem Internet befolgen und gut ist. 
Hängt übrigens auch vom usb stick ab, ob das Programm den USB Stick mag oder nicht 
(schau dir mal das hier an: http://www.willforce.de/dateien/Win7_zu_USB_Stick.pdf )


----------



## iTzZent (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Also ich nutze immer einen Lexar 32GB USB 3.0 Stick.

Ganz wichtig noch, Windows 7 kann man nur von einem USB 2.0 Port aus installieren ! Sobald der Stick im USB 3.0 Port steckt, funktioniert das Setup nicht ohne weiteres, dann benötigt man noch extra Treiber... Deswegen funktioniert es bei dem Samsung wohl auch nicht ohne weiteres, da es nur 2 USB 3.0 hat), denn das Windows 7 Setup ist zu alt, um den USB 3.0 Port ansprechen zu können. Mit F6 kannst du im Windows Setup denn den USB 3.0 Treiber von der TreiberCD einladen.


----------



## E-I-S (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Ich habe bisher ja nur Win Xp hier.32bit. Damit konnte ich eben nicht mal einen bottfähigen Stick erstellen. Bei beiden 16Gb Sticks ging es nicht.Der hats komplett drauf kopiert konnte aber (warum auch immer) nicht abschließen. Also ich kam erst garnich zum installieren der Win7 Software auf einem FreeDos Rechner.
Daher ist auch die verlinkung von dir Alex nicht für meine Zwecke brauchbar. Ist ja eine Anleitung für Win7. Hatte auch einige ANleitungen durchforstet - aber ohne einen bootfähigen USB Stick mit BS nutzt auch die beste Anleitung nichts 
Daher benötige ich um den unnötigen Verlust meiner Nerven zu vermeiden ein DVD Laufwerk.

Mal angenommen ich besorge mir ein externes DVD Laufwerk für die Installation von Win7 - würde dies dann auch nicht mit dem USB 3.0 vom Samsung Notebook funktionieren ? Oder gilt dies nur für USB Sticks ? (Weil das Laufwerk hängt ja dann auch am USB 3.0 Port...?)
Wenn dies mit dem externen Laufwerk beim Samsung Ativ 8 so funktionieren würde - hätte ich ein Notebook meiner Wahl gefunden.


----------



## iTzZent (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Dies gilt für den USB Kontroller. Den Treiber findest du auf deiner Treiber CD oder beim Hersteller.


----------



## E-I-S (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Dies gilt für den USB Kontroller. Den Treiber findest du auf deiner Treiber CD oder beim Hersteller.



1.Externes Laufwerk anschließen
2.Im Bios "Booten von USB" einstellen
3. mit Win7 DVD im Laufwerk booten und installieren
4. meine Frage nun: Wenn Win7 drüber gespielt wird, dann installiert Win7 ja auch die USB Controller.
Diese sind ja dann nur USB 2.0 oder sehe ich das falsch ? Weil dann würde das Laufwerk ja am 3.0 Port nicht mehr erkannt werden ?!?
Blicke da nicht so ganz durch. 
Oder wäre Schritt 4 einfach die Installation von Win7 , weil der USB 3.0 Treiber noch vom Win8 drauf geblieben ist ?

Ach sehe grad von dir - F6 unter der Win7 Installation (wann genau ? Wird das einem angezeigt, zu welchem Zeitpunkt man das machen sollte ?) und dann den USB 3.0 Treiber manuell von der Win8 Treiber CD (oder von der Samsung Seite ? )installieren.


----------



## iTzZent (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Du kannst den Treiber auch auf den Stick schmeissen... Die Frage ist nur, welcher USB Kontroller in dem Gerät verbaut wurde. Installiere mal Aida64 und schaue mal nach...

F6 wird am unteren Rand angezeigt, wann du es drücken sollst.


*Moment mal*... reden wir hier vom Samsung ATIV Book 8 oder vom Samsung ATIV Book 9 ??? Das Book 8 hat 2 normale USB 2.0 und 2 USB 3.0. Da wäre eine Windows Installation via USB 2.0 Port natürlich problemlos möglich.

Dennoch würde ich gerne nochmal wissen, was genau du an Windows 8 verabscheust... ? Es muss doch einen Grund haben....


----------



## E-I-S (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Hallo ItzZent,

ja es wäre dann das Ativ Book 8. Die Eckdaten gefallen mir sehr - bis auf den Wegfall einer SSD, was natürlich schade ist.
Aber man könnte die HDD gegen eine SSD tauschen lassen. Beide gehen leider nicht. Bin am überlegen nocht eine 500GB SSD statt die 1TB HDD installieren zu lassen.
Es wird unter Anderem angeboten die SSD zu Spiegeln... Macht das Sinn, wenn ich mir sowieso Win7 draufspielen werde ?
Weil die werden ja dann Win8 Spiegeln, weil das zu dem Angebot dazu gehört...!?
Mir gefällt die Oberfläche von Win 8 nicht und ich habe hier eine Win 7 Pro (gefällt mir einfach besser) Lizenz.
Hatte bei Bekannten mal in Win8 reingeschnuppert. Ich tue mich schwer mit neuen Programmen und möchte die Zeit nicht nutzen um mich in neue BS reinzuarbeiten. Win 8 ist sicherlich auch gut - nur nicht für - so habe ich entschieden.


----------



## Alex555 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*



E-I-S schrieb:


> Hallo ItzZent,
> 
> ja es wäre dann das Ativ Book 8. Die Eckdaten gefallen mir sehr - bis auf den Wegfall einer SSD, was natürlich schade ist.
> Aber man könnte die HDD gegen eine SSD tauschen lassen. Beide gehen leider nicht. Bin am überlegen nocht eine 500GB SSD statt die 1TB HDD installieren zu lassen.
> ...


 
Bin zwar kein SSD Experte, jedoch wird das nicht wirklich empfohlen. Wichtige Tools wie TRIM, die für eine SSD esentiell sind, funktionieren möglichweise nicht!
Also wenn dann neu installieren! 
Du brauchst dich vor niemandem zu rechtfertigen, wenn du Win7 nutzen willst, anstelle von Win8. Das ist an dieser Stelle hier zu sagen! 
Trotzdem ist es gut, dass *iTzZent* den Hinweis gegeben hat, dass Win8 mit Tools genauso wie Win7 aussieht. 
Es gäbe in der Theorie eine Möglichkeit, SSD und HDD beides zu haben, und nur einen Sata Platz zu gebrauchen : Western Digital WD Black² 120GB SSD + HDD, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD1001X06XDTL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU 
Diese Möglichkeit ist sehr kostspielig, daher auch nicht wirklich empfehlenswert, außer du bist wirklich auf viel Speicherplatz angewiesen!


----------



## E-I-S (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Also Notebooksbilliger bietet den Tausch der HDD gege die SSD mit Installation an. AUch eine Spiegelung wird angeboten.
Wäre das dann nicht zu empfehlen ? Oder gilt das für´s selbermachen ? 500SSD wären schon reizvoll, wenn auch etwas teurer als geplant.
Bin glaueb ich kurz vor dem Kauf - möchte eben nur die letzten Dinge geklärt haben mit der SSD und der Installation (selbst mit externen DVD Laufwerk durchgeführt)
viele Grüße


----------



## Alex555 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*



E-I-S schrieb:


> Also Notebooksbilliger bietet den Tausch der HDD gege die SSD mit Installation an. AUch eine Spiegelung wird angeboten.
> Wäre das dann nicht zu empfehlen ? Oder gilt das für´s selbermachen ? 500SSD wären schon reizvoll, wenn auch etwas teurer als geplant.
> Bin glaueb ich kurz vor dem Kauf - möchte eben nur die letzten Dinge geklärt haben mit der SSD und der Installation (selbst mit externen DVD Laufwerk durchgeführt)
> viele Grüße


 
Die Möglichkeit, dies von notebooksbilliger tauschen zu lassen, ist an sich nicht schlecht, es kommt hierbei einfach auf den Preis an. 
Letzen Endes spielt es keine Rolle, wer die SSD auf die HDD spiegelt, es geht nichts über eine saubere Neuinstallation! Gerade bei einer SSD ist dies schnell geschehen, und sollte eigentlich immer gemacht werden. 
Wenn das NB USB 2.0 Ports besitzt sollte die OS Installation mit einem externen DVD Laufwerk kein Problem sein, wie ittzent bereits erklärt hat.


----------



## E-I-S (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Sollte ich die SSD denn von denen am liebsten spiegeln lassen ? Bin da wirklich noch etwas unsicher, bzw. unwissend.
Samsung 840 Evo 500Gb kostet bei denen inkl. Einbau 340,-€. Idealo.de sagt so etwa 270-280,-€ für die SSD Platte.
Die Frage ist nun, was ich noch konkret machen muss, wenn die SSD "nur" eingebaut ist. 
Würde es dann genügen, die Win7 Installation von DVD durchzuführen ? Oder benötigt die SSD Platte vorher irgendeine Art der Formatierung oder Treiber etc. ?
Auch eine Frage zur Installation von Win7 noch: Habe "lediglich" eine "Win7 Pro Dell Version". Dort steht drauf, dass die DVD nicht zur Reinstallation von Programmen und Treibern ist. Bedeutet dies dann, dass ich mir "nur" die Treiber von z.B. der Ati Grafikkarte im Nachinein extra besorgen muss ? (Weil Win7 installiert ja sonst doch alle Treiber wie USB, Netzwerk, Wlan etc ?)
Ich sehe grad auf der Samsung Seite , dass nur das Programm SW-Update zu erhalten ist und keine einzelnen Treiber.
Das würde ja bedeuten, dass wenn ich Win7 über die Dell DVD drauf spiele und dieser kein Wlan Treiber mitsich bringt ich dann auch das SW-Update nicht nutzen kann ? Weil die Treiber erhält man ja nur mit dem Notebook, wenn dies auch Online gehen kann !?
Hoffe ihr versteht in etwa was ich meine.
Alex und ItzZent jedenfalls bis hierhin ordentlichen Dank! Denke, dass das Ativ 8 so ziemlich meinen Geschmack trifft.


----------



## Alex555 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*



E-I-S schrieb:


> Sollte ich die SSD denn von denen am liebsten spiegeln lassen ? Bin da wirklich noch etwas unsicher, bzw. unwissend.
> Samsung 840 Evo 500Gb kostet bei denen inkl. Einbau 340,-€. Idealo.de sagt so etwa 270-280,-€ für die SSD Platte.
> Die Frage ist nun, was ich noch konkret machen muss, wenn die SSD "nur" eingebaut ist.
> Würde es dann genügen, die Win7 Installation von DVD durchzuführen ? Oder benötigt die SSD Platte vorher irgendeine Art der Formatierung oder Treiber etc. ?
> ...


 
Die Frage ob SSD mit EInbau oder nicht, hängt davon ab, ob du dir den Einbau einer SSD zutraust, oder nicht. 
Im Grunde genommen ist dies beim Samsung über eine Wartungsklappe 
Die Treiber musst du selbst besorgen/installieren. 
Du nimmst einfach einen USB Stick, lädst die Wlan Treiber von der Herstellerseite runter (egal von welchem Computer) und speicherst die .exe der Installerdateien für den Wlan Adapter auf dem stick. 
Wenn du dann das OS installiert hast, steckst du den Stick in einen usb 2.0 port, und gut ist. 
"Auf der Unterseite des Notebooks findet sich lediglich eine kleine  Klappe, die den Zugriff auf den Arbeitsspeicher ermöglicht. Um an die  übrigen Komponenten heranzukommen, *müsste die Unterseite der Base Unit entfernt werden*.  Dazu werden als erstes alle Schrauben auf der Unterseite entfernt.  Anschließend kann die Unterschale mit Hilfe eines Fugenglätters  abgehebelt werde. Dabei muss vorsichtig vorgegangen werden, denn die  Unterschale wird zusätzlich von Kunststoffklammern gehalten." Quelle: Test Samsung ATIV Book 8 Touch 880Z5E X01 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests , unter dem Punkt Wartung. 
Im Grunde genommen ist der Umbau ziemlich leicht, und 70€ nur für den Einbau würde ich persönlich nicht zahlen. 
Alte Festplatte vom Notebookgehäuse abschrauben, aus dem Sata Steckplatz (gerade!!) herausziehen, den Festplatten Caddy von der Festplatte abschrauben, SSD in den Caddy einschrauben, SSD in den Sata Slot stecken, Caddy am Gehäuse festschrauben, Unterboden wieder anschrauben - das müsste es gewesen sein (hab das NB nicht hier) 
DIe OS Installation wird dir sowieso nicht abgenommen werden können, da du Win7 ja nicht mitkaufst.


----------



## E-I-S (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

DAS ist eben ein weiteres Problem. Ich kann die Treiber nicht installlieren, weil man zur Installation WLAN benötigt, bzw online sein muss.
Es gibt eben nicht die Wlan Treiber für dieses NOtebook zum download. Es gibt nmur dieses SW Update.
brauche leider Hilfe um das Samsung Ativ Book 8 auf Win7 zu polen.
1.400,- für ein potentes Notebook, 500gb SSD , 2GB ddr5 GPU, 8GB Ram


----------



## iTzZent (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

Sicher gibt es Wlan Treiber für dieses Notebook... warum sollte es diese nicht geben...

Um es nochmal zu erklären.... das Gerät ist kein besonderes Gerät mit total exotischer Hardware. Es wird normale Hardware verbaut, welche auch von anderen Herstellern verwendet wird. Treiber für diese Hardware findest du auch stets bei den Teileherstellern (Intel, AMD, Realtek & Co). Du musst halt nur wissen, was verbaut ist. Dafür gibt es denn nützliche Programme wie z.B. Aida64, welches die die genauen Namen der verbauten Teile nennt, selbst wenn diese noch nicht durch einen Treiber installiert sind !

Man kann sich auch mal Testberichte durchlesen, dort steht auch ab und an, was verbaut ist. Dem sollte man aber nicht unbedingt vertrauen, da die Hersteller, gerade was WLAN angeht, häufig die Teilehersteller wechseln. 
Laut dem Testbericht der Touchversion Test Samsung ATIV Book 8 Touch 880Z5E X01 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests werden z.B. folgende Sachen verbaut:

Realtek RTL8168/8111 Gigabit-LAN (10/100/1000MBit)
Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6235 (a b g n ), 4.0 Bluetooth



Die Realtek RTL8168/8111 Gigabit ist ein normaler LAN Chip. Den Treiber bekommt man z.B. direkt beim Hersteller: Realtek bzw hier der direkte Downloadlink


Da Samsung in der Touchversion eine Intel Wlan Karte verbaut, wird sich diese in deiner Version auch nicht verändert haben.... Treiber gibt es, wo auch sonst, direkt bei Intel: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=deu&ProductFamily=Wireless&ProductLine=Intel%C2%AE+Wi-Fi-Produkte&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+Centrino%C2%AE+Advanced-N+6235 bzw auch hier der direkte Downloadlink


Der i7 Prozessor der 3. Generation stammt natürlich auch von Intel: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Se...afik+4000&ProdId=3712&LineId=1101&FamilyId=39 und auch hier der direkte Downloadlink


Den Intel Chipsatztreiber findet man wo.... ? Beim Hersteller ! https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Se...re-Installations-Utility+für+Intel®+Chipsätze bzw der direkte Downloadlink


die Soundkarte stammt von Realtek, wie in 90% der aktuellen Notebooks... Realtek / direkter Link


einzig bei der AMD Grafikkarte muss man sich ein wenig auskennen. AMD bietet die Treiber nicht einfach so an, sie nutzen ein Erkennungsprogramm, welches bei vielen Notebookherstellern Probleme macht. Daher verweise ich einfach mal auf den Downloadbereich von Computerbase, denn die bieten die neusten Treiberpakete stets direkt an: AMD Catalyst Komplettpaket Download - ComputerBase und auch hier, der direkte Downloadlink


Für die restlichen Treiber hat Samsung sogar eine Produktwebsite, wo man sich denn das einfache Softwareupdatetool runterladen kann. NP870Z5E - DOWNLOADS | SUPPORT | SAMSUNG die oben erwähnten Treiber solltest du allerdings primiär verwenden, da diese stets aktueller sind, wie die von Samsung....
Das wären schonmal die wichtigsten Treiber. Du kannst natürlich auch die Treiber CD verwenden, welche Samsung mitschickt... in 95% der Fälle funktionieren die Windows 8 Treiber auch unter Windows 7, da es eigentlich die gleichen Betriebssysteme sind und nur optisch ein wenig verändert wurden. Deswegen verstehe ich auch immer nicht, warum die User UNBEDINGT Windows 7 wollen... wenn es nur um die reine Optik geht, dies lässt sich innerhalb von 2Min beheben (ClassicShell). Und andere Gründe kann es eigentlich nicht geben...


----------



## E-I-S (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erste "Notebook-Enttäuschung" hinter mir - Suche wieder  (1000-1400,-€)*

ItzZent & Alex, vielen lieben Dank. Das ist natürlich wirklich eine mega Hilfe mit den detailierten Infos und Links.
Denke damit sollte ich es versuchen bzw. auch schaffen. Auch den Aus- und Eininbau der HDD und SSD könnte ich mir nach euren Berichten vorstellen selbst zu machen. Bin dann auch Preislich nicht auf Notebooksbilliger angewiesen und könnte z.B.  die SSD doch über Idealo günstig suchen. AUch das Notebook gabs da ja wie von dir ItzZent verlinkt für ca 50,-€ günstiger.
Ihr habt mir Mut gemacht, ich denke ich versuche es.
Danke !


----------

